# 3 female bettas in a ten gal tank?



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok here's my first question. as i've said i'm fixing up my ten gal and i would like to and 2 more female bettas and some platies or guppies could i do that?:betta:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You need to add at the very least a total of five or they will single someone out and fight. Kinda like the cichlid rule, the more is better with hides everywhere.


----------



## drakegonnon123 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have 20 gal tank I want to have lots of females in, but no room for it


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like trouble.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

I put them in seporet tanks


----------

